# my puppy "meatball" :(



## BaoBeiZhu

i recently got another pitbull puppy, and its got parvo..
doctor said it may not make it.. its in really bad condition at the moment 

its still at the animal hospital being treated, but its pooping blood and puking yellow bile constantly
got a call this morning saying its got 30% chance of surviving.. not a great way to start the morning.

all 3 other dogs are fine, but the puppy just didnt stand a chance against any sort of virus since its only 12 weeks old.

just needed some place to vent, so i thought id post it here 

anyone got an advice on what to do?
i thought about putting it down but i couldnt bare to see a 12 week old pup go, so i told the doctor to try and save it, but i dont know if i m just dragging a longer painful death for it.. =(


----------



## Mferko

sorry to hear this  
if it makes you feel better i would have made the same decision, i think a chance at life is worth the pain.
hope it pulls through

mike


----------



## effox

Agreed, I'd have done the same man. Sorry to hear about this, but my wishes go out to the little guy.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Keri

Awww I'm so sorry to hear that  
Parvo is an awful, awful disease...

With treatment (hospitalization, fluids and anti-emetics, antibiotics, etc) I have seen them pull through though! Not always, but they don't always die either. 

I hope your puppy is ok <3


----------



## thefishwife

Very sorry to hear about your puppy, its always hard to make a decision of putting any animal down, whether it be a puppy or an older dog. If you do choose to put him down, he will be at peace and out of pain.


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail

Hang in there! I adopted a Puppy who had Parvo and Survived! It came from a litter of 5 Pups that all had Parvo,3 out of 5 survived so there is Hope,hopefully your Pup is a Fighter and can hang in there,I feel you're doing the right thing.


----------



## Pamelajo

So sorry to hear that, wishing the little guy well.


----------



## onefishtwofish

sorry to hear this. When i lived in Hawaii I adopted a afghan hound who was about 2 and she contracted it shortly after we got it. While it was at the vet we cleaned all the floors and surfaces with bleach sterilized as much as we could. She pulled through and was on a boiled chicken and white rice diet for awhile. best of luck.


----------



## kelly528

I'm so sorry! My dog was attacked when he was a puppy and suffered a broken leg... he's a pomeranian and his bones were so tiny that the vet didn't think he'd be able to walk properly without an expensive specialist procedure and we too had to weigh the option of putting him down knowing that he might suffer mobility impairment for his whole life. 

The vet decided to give splinting the leg a shot and despite kind of a crappy puppyhood involving a buster collar and an obnoxious clunky splint, the leg healed perfectly and he hasn't looked back since!

When he comes back into your care, focus on the basics: keep everything sterile as onefishtwofish did, keep the puppy in a warm, dark place where he can sleep as much as possible and try putting some broth in his water to encourage him to keep hydrated. Bond with him, talk to him and stroke him gently while he rests: more and more research is suggesting that emotional status plays a HUGE role in recovery from illness.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for the little guy!


----------



## pinkjell

Im so sorry about what is happening, Ive been watching the post for updates...are there any? My heart goes out to you and the puppy...


----------



## BaoBeiZhu

i ve just brought it home, and its really really skinny..
it wont eat and its like its in pain that it cant even sleep..
i ve decided to give spca a call, what ever they can support me with
if they have to let it down.. then thats what i will have to do
its going to be really hard to let it go like this..


----------



## Saffire

Why did the vet send the pup home? How long did it stay? The major issue is dehydration which has to be treated by sub-cutaneous fluids, something I don't think you're going to do at home.

Please be careful with your other dogs. Read the following info site:
Parvo FAQs

Don't count on the SPCA helping you with anything. They deal with abandoned animals, not ones that have owners.


----------



## Keri

Saffire is right, dehydration is the biggest thing. 

Also keep in mind that parvo can live in the environment for like 9 months, don't bring a new puppy or older unvaccinated dog home or to your yard during this period.


----------



## Elle

I'm sorry about your pup...here's hoping he pulls through. You've had good advice from other members, but if he's still dehydrated and you can't afford treatment, ask your vet to sell you some Ringer's solution (rehydration solution) and show you how to set up subcutaneous fluids. It is possible to do yourself - I know several people who have had to do it for their pets with kidney issues. This page has info on how to do it. If the pup isn't eating or drinking, that will help him. If you can get any food or liquid down him, broth and/or Nutri-Cal (high calorie paste, check your vet or pet store) and flavorless Pedialyte (any drugstore) will help him more than plain water.

Good luck to the little guy...they can sometimes make it.

Where did you get him, if you don't mind me asking? If it was a backyard breeder, report them to the SPCA immediately for investigation in case they're selling other pups with parvo. I hate BYB's...the dogs are the ones that suffer for their greed and irresponsibility.


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail

BaoBeiZhu said:


> i ve just brought it home, and its really really skinny..
> it wont eat and its like its in pain that it cant even sleep..
> i ve decided to give spca a call, what ever they can support me with
> if they have to let it down.. then thats what i will have to do
> its going to be really hard to let it go like this..


I find it surprising a Vet would let you take the Pup Home??? 30% chance of survival sounds to Me it should still be there getting fluids,proper Vet Care,etc. and Dogs with Parvo should not be around other Dogs for at least a few months during treatment.I know Finances unfortunately play a Big roll in Peoples decisions. Best of Luck,I hope someone else can help,you can also try "Better Life Dog Rescue" 778-688-6340 ask for Jan,they may be able to help? This Puppy "Needs" to be on proper IV Period or it's chances are slim,badly affected Pups can take even as long as 2 weeks to cure.Fluids are a MUST.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu

spca did not help for S%^( sorry but they only got me more mad
they basically gave me a vets number and told me to go figure
and yes members of bca, i can not afford the medical bills no longer, i m being complete hoonest there as i m only 17, and has already paid 600 dollars for the one night fee for this pup, i cant go on much more
i really hope i dont see replies flaming me as i m a bad owner, i m going all over the yellow pages calling for help already

and my mom has called a really good vet in taiwan, her good friend, said that
the dog will pull through if it can last 5 days with parvo

at the moment its drinking alot of water but puking it back out within 10 minutes, i ve also used a syringe and injected gatorade through its mouth to increase the electrolytes 

i ve also decided to borrow money from friends, piece of pieces, enough for the pup to stay in hospital for the next 3-5 days.. which wont be cheap but its worth a try.. even if its one day of IV for it


elle, what is the ringers solution?


thanks for the support guys


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail

It's obvious you have a Great Heart and you are trying hard,try the Ph # I gave You,and also try other Vets,I'm sure payment plans may also be an option because there are many People out there that can't afford large bills. I love animals dearly and have racked up a few credit cards in My time on Vet Bills,it's tough and I really feel for you.


----------



## Elle

I've pm'd you my number if you want to call. Ringer's solution is a rehydration solution - basically saline, calcium and potassium. Any vet will have it.

If you can get the pup into hospital for another night, that's its best chance, as they can give it an iv fluid drip, but in any case ask them to show you how to administer subcutaneous fluids. Ringer's isn't expensive. If the pup is drinking, that's good, but pedialyte is better than gatorade, as much as you can get down him. You can mix a very bland food into a slurry in pedialyte and gently syringe it down him, but fluids are what he needs most. Plain canned pumpkin (NOT pumpkin pie filling) may also help the diarrhea a bit - you can mix it in a syringe and give him a little bit. I've used it on my dog when she had the runs.

Do call Jan at A Better Life - they'll have the contacts to help you with the vet.


----------



## April

Sorry to hear. My three toy poodles got it about that age. They all had one shot. First nite they got sick we got them to atlas Abd he gave them all an antibiotic shot
then the next morning we got antibiotics from the vet. We did the pedialite and no stay at the vets. They all made it. They were tiny. Maybe 2 pounds each. But the pup who brougt it in never made it. He never had any shots. 
I'd get a large syringe with no needle and every half hour to hour put a bit down his throat of pedialite. Small amounts more often. 
The one pup who died stayed at the vets. They did what we did as his veins were too small to get into. Cost us
700 and all they did was put fluids down his throat.


----------



## pinkjell

when my cat had her eye taken out, she came home with a feeding tube and i had to take wet food and dilute it enough to go into a syringe - it was watery food basically. I pushed it into the tube every few hours. I wonder if you could do the same? So with the liquids, maybe you could do a feeding of liquid food too? did the vet give you any suggestions at all about keeping the puppy hydrated and fed????


----------



## flannel

Parvo is so scary! If you can work up the nerve and have a vet teach you how, you can do the sub-q fluids at home. It's pretty easy once you get over the ick factor and it's probably the best way to help your pup. I had to do it for a few months for my kitty who had kidney failure and after the first couple times, it was super easy. Good luck, will send your baby healing thoughts.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu

spca just came over no calls no nothing
i was surprised, at the same time they took my moms id down which kinda pissed me off
but its their job so i respected him 
so now we got 2 hours to take it to a vet and get it checked, we can decide to put it down or w.e. but most likely me and my mom would get it healed as best as we could

i m now on my way out, i will read and reply to people after i m back 
on a side note, but puppy looks alot more alert though


----------



## BaoBeiZhu

update :
its under atlas animal hospital care atm

bill was quite a bit, but i told my parents i will sell some of my beloved items and i ll pay them back
i mean.. its a life, i shouldnt have got it if i couldnt care for it

that said, the next 48 hours is critical, so fingers crossed, its going to be ok
i really hope it makes it through!


----------



## Keri

Good luck Bao, everyone is rooting for Meatball!!


----------



## Tsunami28

i just read this thread. I would have done the same thing. I hope your pup makes it!! Sending positive pup thoughts your way!!


----------



## BaoBeiZhu

thanks guys, its a 24 hours clinic, so i assume its still fighting its way through
as long as the clinic dont call..


----------



## Chronick

good luck man, i feel terrible for you and your puppy :/


----------



## BaoBeiZhu

cant sleep at all.. called the vet
they said its doing fine so far
if its breaks through the 48 hours then it will survive
fingers crossed*


----------



## onefishtwofish

glad hes doing ok. may I ask when you brought him home? hopefully he contracted it before it came to your house. that would be good because it would mean its pooping ground was not the contaminate although i dont know if where you were taking it out would now be contaminated? when i was in hawaii everyone in the condo used the same area off the grounds as a communal pooping ground and likely where mine caught it.
I wonder if they have a dog version of gravol to help with vomitting...maybe some kid of suppository the vet can give so it can hold fluids better.


----------



## thefishwife

Hope things are good for you and the pup this morning!


----------



## kelly528

Fingers crossed! Its easy to make mistakes (no matter how bad they are) when you're 17 and the fact that you are owning up and dealing with it rather than stubbornly trying to justify buying a pup without emergency funds says a *LOT* about your character and potential as a dog owner.

Vet bills can really hurt... a lot of them use people's love for their animals to gouge them for all their worth.

Never underestimate the power of hydration, nutrition, rest and warmth. I have my fingers crossed for you and meatball!


----------



## djamm

Kelly528 summed up a lot of my feelings....I have my fingers crossed for both you and your "Meatball"


----------



## BaoBeiZhu

onefishtwofish said:


> glad hes doing ok. may I ask when you brought him home? hopefully he contracted it before it came to your house. that would be good because it would mean its pooping ground was not the contaminate although i dont know if where you were taking it out would now be contaminated? when i was in hawaii everyone in the condo used the same area off the grounds as a communal pooping ground and likely where mine caught it.
> I wonder if they have a dog version of gravol to help with vomitting...maybe some kid of suppository the vet can give so it can hold fluids better.


its actually never been out other than my own back yard
and its usually in my room or the kitchen but thats about it
at times it would run to the front lawn but rarely

meatball is still alive so far, i called the vet a few minutes ago !

thanks guys


----------



## Keri

kelly528 said:


> Vet bills can really hurt... a lot of them use people's love for their animals to gouge them for all their worth.


Kelly,
Actually, real medicine, life saving equipment and educated staff costs real money. The vets don't make your pet sick or make you take on more animals than you can afford but they are there when you need them, no? If you feel your vet is gouging you maybe you need another vet.

Bao,
I am so happy your puppy is still alive this morning! Any more updates? And don't worry about the yard "reinfecting" him when he comes home, that won't happen because if he overcomes the parvo he won't become infected by coming into contact with it for quite some time (if ever) as his body will be able to mount the proper immune response.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu

Keri,
the pup is still fighting it, but one thing that concerns me is, if the pup will ever be as happy and hyper as before =(

and the first vet i ve took it to, said it tested parvo, but he did not however given me any paper work to show Positive parvo, which kinda got me angry so i went to another vet "Atlas" 24 hours vet, i thought itd be better as well because, Meatball would be on watch 24 hours a day!


----------



## Keri

BaoBeiZhu said:


> Keri,
> the pup is still fighting it, but one thing that concerns me is, if the pup will ever be as happy and hyper as before =(
> 
> and the first vet i ve took it to, said it tested parvo, but he did not however given me any paper work to show Positive parvo, which kinda got me angry so i went to another vet "Atlas" 24 hours vet, i thought itd be better as well because, Meatball would be on watch 24 hours a day!


Oh he will!! A good friend of mine rescued a "parvo puppy" about 4 months ago and he is just a bundle of energy now! Crazy happy puppy  We had another parvo puppy in in January and he was so sad and sick and skinny.... but he got over it (with treatment) and came in for a checkup the other day and he is just full of piss and vinegar!

Your vet probably did something called a "Snap" test which tests the feces. Have you requested your records? It is your right to know all of your test results, if they will not give them to you ask your new vet to request them.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu

yes, the new vet did request them !
but they did not call to tell me the results
so i m going to call and ask tomorrow

i m so stoked to see it up and jumping all over the place again 
it puts tears in my eyes when i see it sick and sitting there suffering.. =(

this is prob the biggest amount of money i ve spent and for sure the most Worth spent in 17 years 

thanks keri, now i have more confidence it will survive !


----------



## Keri

The vet is probably busy and maybe assumed you knew, but when you get the update in the morning, ask then  They will tell you! It should be in his previous records from the other vet.


----------



## rave93

hope all goes well for this little guy!


----------



## Elle

Great news on Meatball! If they make it, parvo puppies will be just as happy/hyper as their buddies.

Keep us posted.


----------



## kelly528

Keri said:


> Kelly,
> Actually, real medicine, life saving equipment and educated staff costs real money. The vets don't make your pet sick or make you take on more animals than you can afford but they are there when you need them, no? If you feel your vet is gouging you maybe you need another vet.


They cost as much money as people will pay for them... Vetrinary supply and vetrinary medicine schools companies charge as much as they can get from vets, then vets have to charge enough to generate revenue from customers. Don't believe me? Compare the salaries of vets to doctors. Love is an extremely lucrative industry unfortunately, but thats just how economy works.

Great to hear that meatball is still alive!!! I was thinking about him last night. If you have a paypal account, I don't have much (student haha) but I would be willing to chip in $20 or so to help you out. You made an honest mistake and are doing a better job than mos of taking responsibility for it.

Also... once meatball is better, we are stocked up on a lot of puppy toys during sales that my dog has never played with. Most are christmas-themes but dogs dont care lol. It will give him something nifty to play with. Let me know if you're interested and I'll talk to my mom for you.


----------



## katienaha

BaoBeiZu - do you have paypal? I can send you a few dollars to help your puppy. It wont be much as I dont have much, but its better than nothing. People on the forum have come together before to help a hurting animal. 

Can I challenge the members to raise at least $100 for this pup?


----------



## BaoBeiZhu

Thanks guys !
i called the vet a earlier, i was a bit busy due to my moms bday

so far meatball's diarrhea has stopped ! 
it vomit once only too ! =)

i m quite happy as its getting better by the day
its almost 48 hours so i m really happy it will make it *fingers crossed*

also i do have a paypal, but i really dont want to accept any money, although i know its a great lovely community, thats why i posted it here, and not some other local forum
all the prayers and kindness you guys supported meatball and I is already more than i can ask for !

Thanks !!


----------



## Chronick

BaoBeiZhu said:


> Thanks guys !
> i called the vet a earlier, i was a bit busy due to my moms bday
> 
> so far meatball's diarrhea has stopped !
> it vomit once only too ! =)
> 
> i m quite happy as its getting better by the day
> its almost 48 hours so i m really happy it will make it *fingers crossed*
> 
> also i do have a paypal, but i really dont want to accept any money, although i know its a great lovely community, thats why i posted it here, and not some other local forum
> all the prayers and kindness you guys supported meatball and I is already more than i can ask for !
> 
> Thanks !!


glad to hear man, such good news


----------



## Tsunami28

Yay Meatball!!


----------



## effox

I hope you can turn that frowny face in the subject line into a happy one in the next coming days, good luck and best wishes!


----------



## katienaha

well if you need any help financially, do not be afraid to ask. This community has stepped up to the plate in the past. Best wishes for your puppy, his outlook seems much brighter!


----------



## flannel

Hooray, so happy to hear the good news :bigsmile: get better fast little Meatball!


----------



## Elle

Go Meatball!


----------



## Vman

*Parvo are effects*

Saving a dogs life is very rewarding.My cousin had a Border Collie which he got with Parvo and he did what ever was needed to save it.The dog was happy and seemed well,untill he got a little older. The dog seemed to have developed some serious behavioral problems.After three years of having the dog they had to rehome him to a farm.Parvo in some cases can seriously affect the brain and make the dog very difficult to deal with.I don't mean to be negative just sharing my cousin's experience.It's never easy to put down your family friend.My girlfriend and I put our Golden down last year. She had a stroke and lost bodily function control and couldn't walk. It's a hard decision and can not be judged by others.


----------



## Clownloachlover

well I have read through this entire post and I have a few things to post...

first off congratulations to you BaoBeiZhu for taking the initiative to seek the care your puppy requires...as a 17 year old that is not an easy thing to do and you have shown a level of maturity that is not all that common in 17 years olds...some would have just thrust it onto their parents.
I read what you said about vets and I am sorry to state there are some vets that do in fact prey on the love by people for their pets and charge huge dollars for the care and treatment for pets, however, having said that, vets are no different than medical doctors, their training and education is equally as intense but given the fact that they are treating animals and not humans, people do not put the costs they charge in the same perspective and there is little to no government funding...the key here is that you feel comfortable with the care and treatment that Meatball is recieving from the vet you have chosen.

Parvo is a nasty and serious ailment in animals and some recover and some do not, the good news is that Meatball is under treatment and sounds as though he is making some progress

and lastly...I love the name "Meatball" for a dog...its a good name for pitbull cause most pitbulls I have seen have kind of a bouncy happy fumbling kind of attitude and "Meatball" just really seems to fit.

So BCA, lets keep this thread positive and upbeat and send healing powers to our friend "meatball" in hopes he pulls through and lives and leads a normal healthy puppy dog life...

go "Meatball"


----------



## Morainy

BaoBeiZhu, it sounds like Meatball is getting better day by day because of your steadfast care. I hope that he has a swift and full recovery and ends up immune to parvovirus for life.


----------



## onefishtwofish

way to go meatball.........he found a great owner in you


----------



## kelly528

Yay meatball!!! This made my day... Post pics when the poor lil chubbers feeling a bit better


----------



## Pamelajo

Happy to hear that he is doing a little better. Keep us posted.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu

Thanks for support once again guys !

i ve told a member here over pm
i will post a video of all my pets together when meatball is fully recovered and hyper as it used to be ! 

i m going to visit meatball in a bit and i will let you guys know how hes doing =D


----------



## lamyfung

MY dog had distemper as a little puppy and was told he was not going to make it. but we stuck with him and he came through fine. one thing I would suggest is bring your pup meat to eat when you visit. boiled chicken would be good. the most important thing is to keep him eating. my dog is now almost 4 and very healthy eating only raw meat and bones. 
picture when he was sick









and him now !


----------



## effox

What a cute pup!


----------



## djamm

Really great news about "Meatball"

You have a bunch of us here cheering for you puppy!!!


----------



## BaoBeiZhu

Today the vet called to pick up meabtball
i went there around 8 today, to find out they charged me an extra 391 dollars
for what?!, for blood test
the vet told me it was all in a packaged price
now they want to charge more
the girl was like " you signed it"
true, i did sign it, but i signed it without all these extra stuff they wrote on the paper
bloodtest, medicine, etc etc
which got me so mad, i left and was told to come see the vet that is on the case tomorrow 

nothing seems to be going well in april, april is just such a bad luck month for me.
since years back something bad always happens in april
april = 4, 4 is pronounced death in mandarin 
which probably explains why


----------



## katienaha

my own grief has come.. my pup got spooked and slipped out from his collar today and darted off... now he is lost, and a long way from our house. i have posters up all over the area, and am spamming facebook and local business pages with his picture and information. grief grief grief...


----------



## NewGuy

BaoBeiZhu said:


> Today the vet called to pick up meabtball
> i went there around 8 today, to find out they charged me an extra 391 dollars
> for what?!, for blood test
> the vet told me it was all in a packaged price
> now they want to charge more
> the girl was like " you signed it"
> true, i did sign it, but i signed it without all these extra stuff they wrote on the paper
> bloodtest, medicine, etc etc
> which got me so mad, i left and was told to come see the vet that is on the case tomorrow
> 
> nothing seems to be going well in april, april is just such a bad luck month for me.
> since years back something bad always happens in april
> april = 4, 4 is pronounced death in mandarin
> which probably explains why


I hope you didn't pay that extra amount until you figure out WTF is going on.



katienaha said:


> my own grief has come.. my pup got spooked and slipped out from his collar today and darted off... now he is lost, and a long way from our house. i have posters up all over the area, and am spamming facebook and local business pages with his picture and information. grief grief grief...


Crap. Where did he get lost and what does he look like? I will keep an eye out.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu

katienaha said:


> my own grief has come.. my pup got spooked and slipped out from his collar today and darted off... now he is lost, and a long way from our house. i have posters up all over the area, and am spamming facebook and local business pages with his picture and information. grief grief grief...


omg.. have you got a call or anything yet?!

Newguy, i m going to see the vet on the case tomorrow, and see why the EF they want to charge me again for blood testing ! 
really mad!


----------



## katienaha

Newguy, my pup slipped from his collar at the starbucks in college heights, and darted towards walmart (he was spooked and ran away at top speed). He is 80 lbs, 7 months old, recently neutered, all black except for white tips of toes and a few white chest hairs, no collar on, tattoo #853 ABGY. He walks with a swagger (back legs seem a bit longer than the front), and he is black lab/great pyrenees. 
If you request me as a friend on facebook (Katie Mary Nahachewski) you can see my post for help, and repost his picture on your feed so all your friend can see it too.


----------



## Morainy

Katie, I hope that you find your puppy very soon.


----------



## Clownloachlover

BaoBeiZhu said:


> omg.. have you got a call or anything yet?!
> 
> Newguy, i m going to see the vet on the case tomorrow, and see why the EF they want to charge me again for blood testing !
> really mad!


OKAY, forget the Vet...HOW is Meatball?


----------



## BaoBeiZhu

I just got meatball back !!!
when i picked him up he was slobbering all over my face and whinging
miss it so much

now its home, first thing it did was stuck his head in the bag of dog food like before hahahah

his eyes how ever.. looks a bit like E.T...... maybe its still hasnt recovered fully and a bit scrawny still

vet, explained it was for blood test w.e. w.e. i didnt want to argue no more, my mom covered it for me, till i pay her back in the future

i ll post a video soon when its more hyper!


----------



## djamm

Happy the "Meatball" pulled through for you. He probably is still very weak. He has been through alot. Just give him attention, affection, and love. And I sure he will be back to his hyper ways as before. Really glad it worked out.

Cheers


----------



## katienaha

We found him. Details later when I finish crying happy tears


----------



## djamm

katienaha said:


> We found him. Details later when I finish crying happy tears


So happy you found your Puppy!!!

:bigsmile:


----------



## rave93

wow nice happy endings


----------



## Elle

Glad that everything worked out for both of you guys! Post pics soon!


----------



## Tsunami28

I am so happy to hear the outcome of this story!! Meatball is a survivor that is for sure.

@Katienaha, where did you get your pup from? Just curious as I also have a similar cross dog and he is also seven months old... thought that maybe they were related


----------



## davefrombc

Now that's what I like .. Two happy endings in one thread !


----------



## BaoBeiZhu

=D meatball is doing great, its still trying to gain its weight back, but it wont take long
my mom found him inside the whole bag of food today haha


----------



## Keri

Glad to hear it!

Be careful with the feedings though, multiple small meals throughout the day are best as his gastrointestinal system is still healing, too much food all at once will set him back.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu

right now its on gastro food
but it non stop jumps right into the bag of dog food lol


----------



## pinkjell

thats sooooo awesome!


----------



## katienaha

My photobucket account seems to have been under "short maintenance" for about 16 hours now... not sure how else I can post a picture of my boy up.


----------



## Keri

Gastro is good for him, just feed small amounts (not free feed or he will eat too much at once) 

Post pics!!


----------



## BaoBeiZhu

i will soon!


----------



## katienaha

Bjorn's happy ending:

I posted all over facebook for help for his safe return. I was posting on community pages (like UNBCs fb page) and a local bookstore and cafe's page.. and getting friends to repost so their friends could see my cry for help. Well never underestimate the power of facebook.

A friends friend spotted him in the bushes, not too terribly far from where we lost him (1.5kms perhaps). She tried going in after him, following his tracks, but the snow was very deep out there still (around 4 feet of granular snow) and she couldnt find him. She called her friend to get my number right away, and called me. Lucky for me I was still in the area at my in-laws house, so we booted it out there and began the search. Keane and I tromped through snow up to our hips, with just runners and jeans on, but I didnt care. We followed tracks and pushed through snow for about 45 minutes, while his mom drove around the perimeter streets hoping he would pop out somewhere (about a 10 acre parcel of land is where he was) and he did.. she saw him in a backyard coming from the bushes. Seems our shouting for him was only confusing him more as he was very very scared. So she calls for him, and he gives sort of a recognized cock of the head, but he was cautious coming towards her. About 4 feet from her, he caught her scent (windy day) and realized she was safe to go to and practically lunged for her! I got the call on my cell that he was caught, I was honestly waist deep in snow in the bottom of a valley and I started to bawl my eyes out. What a tremendously happy day!!!! 
Lets just say, he ate about 5 meals worth of food, although he only missed 3!! So happy to have our boy home.

(first picture is the most recent, from his neutering earlier in the month, 2nd pic is from december).


----------



## Elle

oh, wow, what a cutie. So glad you found him!


----------



## big_bubba_B

lol dogs lok so funny with the lampshade on there head , glad he is home sucks when pets go missing


----------



## Clownloachlover

gotta love those "oh you can't lick there" collars!

OH so how is Meatball?


----------



## Tsunami28

Awe! He is adorable. I am so glad that he is safe and sound!


----------



## BaoBeiZhu

Glad to hear you found him!

Meatball is still recovering, still kinda skinny.. =(
but hes getting there
i ve took some pictures, but i really dont know how to work cameras too well.. so i will wait till my girlfriend comes over tomorrow and help me on it, maybe i m just too lazy to figit with all these electronics LOL

will post soon though !


----------



## Morainy

I'm so glad you found your dog, Katienaha. I am sure that he will always know how loved he is, that a search party went out in the snow to find him. It sounds like he was not just lost, but at grave risk, in weather like that.

BaoBeiZhu, it's absolutely wonderful to hear that your puppy is recovering. Can't wait for the pics!


----------



## onefishtwofish

so Katie............now he wears the cone of shame? that will teach him not to run away......lol


----------



## katienaha

No, the cone of shame was from him getting neutered  I had taken that picture 3 days before we lost him, so it best represented the size of dog people were looking for. They think 7 months old and figure they are lookin for a little baby, not a large behemoth like Bjorn! lol


----------



## Clownloachlover

So okay...How is MEATBALL these days? We were following his recovery however have not heard a word for a while...how is he doing...post some pictures if you can.


----------



## Claudia

Hi Kevin, just saw your thread. I am so happy that meatball has been getting better. Any updates?


----------



## BaoBeiZhu

Hey everyone.. first of all id like to say a BIG BIG BIG sorry to all the people that helped me thru that hard time back in may

and i couldn't post any pictures sooner to say how well hes doing
as I wasn't able to get anything on my computer due to my flashcard not reading, but that's all been solved with a new camera and new memory card so please forgive me !!

anyways I ve got some pictures for you guys !! =D


----------



## BaoBeiZhu

darn, for some reason its really hard to upload on BCA so heres my photobucket album 
Pictures by xilley - Photobucket


----------



## BubBleBee

Really sorry to hear that ur lil friend is not well.  I too would have done exactly what you have done...try everything before the worst!!! Wishing your pup a speedy recovery!!


----------



## katienaha

Wow what a beautiful healthy looking dog!! I'm so glad he looks this good.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu

BubBleBee said:


> Really sorry to hear that ur lil friend is not well.  I too would have done exactly what you have done...try everything before the worst!!! Wishing your pup a speedy recovery!!


hes great now ! LOL
this was from back in May, I was just never able to get my pictures up due to the memory card not reading on my computer

Meatball is like a horse, he rams thru everything, too energized haha


----------



## BubBleBee

BaoBeiZhu said:


> hes great now ! LOL
> this was from back in May, I was just never able to get my pictures up due to the memory card not reading on my computer
> 
> Meatball is like a horse, he rams thru everything, too energized haha


Lol...I guess i should start reading dates on posts....


----------



## djamm

Well, I am really pleased he pulled though for you 

He looks very happy now!

Cheers and Happy Holidays


----------

